# Successful ToT give-out idea to share...



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Last year we bought balloons and balloon sticks from Oriental Trading and they were a huge hit with the kids. Many of them literally squealed with delight when we handed them one. It's a cheap give-out with great success. OT sells a gross of balloons for $12.95 and the sticks are the same price.

Another give-out we did last year were glow bracelets. We were at Target and they had packages of 15 glow bracelets for only $1! So you may want to check your local Target next Oct if you're interested. They were definitely packaged for halloween as the tubes were orange with a spooky house graphic on the label. They were located in their sale isle near the front door where almost everything is only 1 or 2 dollars on the isle.

And another upside of these two give-outs is that they both made the little ones much more visible to car traffic.

Needless to say, the glow bracelets were a huge hit as well as the balloons. And I have to admit, we got a charge out of seeing the kids marching up and down the block carrying balloons and sporting the glow bracelets.

Just thought I'd pass the info along to you all


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Cassie, Im with you on the glow braclets. We did them last year, gave out around 400 of them. They were such a hit for sure. Totally agree as well as to makes them more visable, plus they seemed to be over joyed by something that lights up.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Oh i forgot to add..
For the snotty mean tot's, they get candy too, as well as a hidden ICECUBE dropped in there bag.
I know you said successful ideas for hand outs, thats success on my end.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

We've done the glow stick thing for two years now. I found the Target ones last year too. About a week ago I found the same size tube (different packaging) at Dollar Tree. I like the idea of balloons. Maybe glow in the dark? 

I still give out candy, but last year i had my first diabetic TOT. All the glow sticks (150) were gone by then. It broke my heart. He went away with one of my cheap glow skulls. 

We're thinking more "cool stuff" this year. Every other house has candy. But it's still gotta be budget. Need $$ for props and all that.

Great Thread Cassie!


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

ScareShack said:


> Oh i forgot to add..
> For the snotty mean tot's, they get candy too, as well as a hidden ICECUBE dropped in there bag.
> I know you said successful ideas for hand outs, thats success on my end.


"ICE CUBE" I will have to remember that.


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

I keep meanning to get something from flashingblinkylights.com to give out to the TOTs

Just so long as I don't have any Epileptic TOTs - hehe


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Spookkid said:


> "ICE CUBE" I will have to remember that.


One year we gave out teabags to the bratty kids. It was awesome when one of them called us on it.

When we dropped the unknown object in his bag he fished it out and was like, "Hey, can I have a peanut butter cup? I got a... Lipton?"


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I always toss in a glow spider,bat ,or skull ring.Try to get in in without them noticing.So when they get home,Surprize!


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

We did the glow necklaces last year along with the large size candy bars. We live down a hill at the end of a culdesac and try to entice kids to take the walk (or drive) to see our house which has every inch decorated inside and out. Last year the word got out big time after a party we had and I almost ran out of everything. We had Boy Scout troups coming through and large groups of adults. Next year the local TV station wants to run a spot on our house. I guess, be careful what you wish for! This year I will have to be more creative with the candy. Can't afford the large bars anymore with the masses of people coming through. Balloons on sticks would be cute for the small children. One neighbor gives out cans of soda which the kids seem to love.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Kool Aid Jammers are a huge hit here. I know weve talked and talked about it but I noticed no one mentioned it in this thread. They are lighter than pop and the kids can drink them right away. I usually put something else with it. Im thinking Glow sticks or bracelets this year if I can get to the states. Cant wait for the OTC catalogue to come out!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I really like the idea about the juice boxes and helium balloons.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Did you have to blow up each one of the balloons or did they give you a O2 canaster


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You have to buy the helium canisters separately.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

We just used a duel action hand pump and put the balloons on a cupped stick. We made 288 of them. I started a few days before Halloween and got quite a few done, then the night before, we had several friends over and one person pumped them up, another tied them off and another put them on the sticks.

It saved a lot of $$ not having to buy helium canisters and the kids were just as happy.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Last year we gave out little boxes of puzzles... only about nine pieces to each puzzle, but still.

There were four different kinds, one of a ghost, werewolf, Frankenstein, & a vampire.

The kids loved them... lasts a lot longer than candy (but not as tasty... )!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

We always give out the juice boxes and or a bag of chips. Late August and Early September the supermarkets usually put the juice and the chips on sale getting ready for back to school. Last year it cost me 16cents each for the chips and 12 cents each for the drink boxes cause I had coupons ontop of sale items.
The kids love getting the drinks and the chips they can use for school lunches.
We've never done glow braclets or toys as most of our kids are older toters, plus the parents like a juice box or chip every now and then. On a good note anything left over goes to my son for his school lunches and I don't have to worry about going overboard with eating too much candy.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How much extra was the Heleium and did you get away with just one?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

On the sides of the boxes will tell you how many balloons it fills. The cost varies on size.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hellrazor said:


> I Im thinking Glow sticks or bracelets this year if I can get to the states.


What's up with that? They don't blitz-sell glowsticks or wear-glowies in Canada around Halloween? Hard to imagine that in any place where ToTing exists


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

Be green, avoid the helium. 
http://www.sciencefriday.com/program/archives/200710122


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Those are some great ideas sure beats are chips and treats lol But I have been wanting to do somthing different...My fiancee came up with an idea for a prize this year. Were going to have the prize behind bars and a ballot box that people can fill out while they wait in are all new cue area for this year, plus it gives us another way to see how many people go threw...


----------



## bolt (Apr 1, 2008)

Hellrazor - Michaels sells the packages of 15 glow bracelets for $1.50 - and tax and tax


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Revenant said:


> What's up with that? They don't blitz-sell glowsticks or wear-glowies in Canada around Halloween? Hard to imagine that in any place where ToTing exists


Its an expense thing... everything is more expensive in Canada for stuff like this.

Thanks for the heads up Bolt. I will have to check it out, however I am going over to the USA next week or the week after so I may just check out the prices there too.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Need something cool this year as a bonus since I plan on making the ToTs work for it... They'll have to reach their little hands in the knot of a faux tree stump to get it though. Inside will be one of those candy dishes that have the motion activated hands that come down when you put your hand in it - they'll never see it coming.

-TM


----------

